# Two Storey Tree House



## HenryClift (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is my first post other than the introduction...so I hope I get things right :icon_smile:

I thought I'd share some pictures of a two storey tree house I built recently to see what your take on it is and whether anyone had built anything similar and how they did it. My brother says I should check out the tree houses at the Post Ranch Inn in California....from the look of their website, they're in another league  This one is intended for some reasonably young children (8 - 9 ish) who are safe to go up there.

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good to me....a lot more to it than the one I had as a kid. I dont have a ot of experience with it, but I would be worried about the bolts harming the tree over time.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Now that's cool. Those stairs are excellent
They look sturdy. My only thing is how do you compensate movement as the tree grows.


----------



## HenryClift (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Scoma, 

I was concerned about damage to the tree too so sought advice from a tree surgeon. 

Essentially, the recommendation is to use zinc galvanised bolts - as a) they're protected from rust and thus a source of infection and b) they reduce the number of puncture points to one, and eliminate dangerous compartmentalisation problems for the tree. I also left 25mm room for growth around all of the tree's limbs and trunk - plenty for a number of year's growth, certainly beyond the life of the tree house, which itself can be easily adjusted as everything beyond the main structure was screwed in place. 

Thanks for your interest :icon_smile: ,

Henry


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Very cool. Wish I'd had one of those as a kid.
--Matt


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That is awesome for sure! I love the circular stairs!!!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

So cool dude. I know the kids will have a great time!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Now that's cool. Those stairs are excellent
> They look sturdy. My only thing is how do you compensate movement as the tree grows.


Very cool structure. My guess is that you wind up with a three story house, with the penthouse on top.:laughing: 










 







.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

hey you stole my next project, i am still hoarding materials though, my building inspector will **** if he sees what i want to build so i am not telling him hahaha,


----------



## ecr (Jan 4, 2011)

heres a playhouse i built for my sisters kids.


----------

